# GHOST vulnerabilité ? CVE-2015-0235

## Mythy

Hello

Comme tout le monde a du le voir, il y a une faille dans GLIBC, par contre les informations que j'ai pu glaner sont assez ambigu...

Apparemment la faille aurait été corrigé par certaines distrib quelque part entre la version 2.17 et 2.18

Quelqu'un aurait plus de précision ? Est ce le cas de Gentoo ? A partir de quelle version est ce corrigé exactement ?

Mettre à jour GLIBC en 2.19.x (le max) aujourd'hui, est ce que cela corrigera la faille ? 

D'avance merci pour vos réponses !  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

la faille est corrigée avec glibc à partir de la version 2.18. Or, la version stable est la 2.19, donc on est saufs chez Gentoo.

----------

## Mythy

Ok merci pour l'info ! 

Et vive Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2015/01/27/9

Le 4. donne un petit test à effectuer. Je l'ai fait sur une Gentoo hardened et effectivement, on est sauf !

----------

## Mythy

Merci pour l'info, j'avais lu ça mais n'ayant pas les capacités pour tester, je me contente de mettre à jour   :Laughing: 

----------

